
Trade War Starts Changing Manufacturers in Hard-to-Reverse Ways - pseudolus
https://www.nytimes.com/2019/05/30/business/economy/trump-tariff-manufacturer.html
======
jrochkind1
_Is_ it a "negotiating tactic"?

Or is it a policy decision to intentionally disengage from the Chinese
economy, to weaken it? Meaning it won't stop regardless of negotiations?

Does the Trump administration even know?

I think it's probably neither a negotiating tactic nor an intentional long-
term policy decision, it's just Trump's whims, and Trump doesn't have any
particular reason for doing it except "it will look good on Fox News", barely
even consciously verbalized to himself.

Apparently the era of global free trade is over, for better or worse... all
those agreements such as WTO were not truly enforcable against the US, they
were only to be used as cudgels against other countries so long as the US
wanted them.

